# Any dealer employees out there?



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I just purchased a 2010 1500 Silverado with the LT trim and 5.3L this past summer.
Previous to this i had an 07(same style) LT, that before pick up i had the factorm/gm remote start installed, i would like to do this with my new truck but am not having any luck from the dealers in my area(just moved from another province), one never heard of it happening if it doesn't have it when it arrives from the factory, and the other is pushing an ftermarket system that i am not interested in.
So what i am wondering here is if all these trucks are pre wired/programed for the factory key fob remote start where by finding a remote start fob and programing it to the truck is all that is needed, or are there truck side additions needed as well?

Second thing is that it has been getting real cold here at night and after a quick look under the hood i didn't see a block heater plug.....the truck is a canadian model, and albeit i never asked if it had it prior to purchase, im wondering what the build/option code is for block heater, and if they all have it, where is it tucked away too?

thansk in advanced


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

- If I am not mistaken, a key fob with remote start can be programmed (the vehicle might need programming too) to the vehicle. The factory system uses the remote control dor lock reciever for lock, unlock and panic. With remote start, it just sends a signal to the body module, checks if certain requirements are met and will start the vehicle. 

- Option code for the block heater should be K05. Codes can be found in the glovebox.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I did notice there is a Remote Start option that ships with certain LT 's so the factory Remote start can be used - reprogram key fobs. If it does not have this option- may be bundled with "steering wheel controls" you have to add aftermarket.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

So i looked up part numbers for the remote start and got prices from 3 dealers just 20km's apart
they cameout as:
GM Part #
17801236, 1 way remote start 
Dealer 1 $139.20 + install = $305
Dealer 2 $177 + Install = $333.35
Dealer 3 $168.66 + Install = $361.60

How can these three be so far appart on the price and on the install price when it is on a GM factory option, shouldn't this be regulated?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Get me the last 8 of your VIN and I'll look it up and see what it has on it from the factory.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

AZ239822
thanks in advanced


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

*build*

Vehicle Information 
VIN: 1GCSKSE39AZ239822 Model: CK10753-2010 SILVERADO 1500 4WD EXTENDED CAB 
Service Contract: No Branded Title: No Warranty Block: No PDI Status: Yes 
Order Type: 60 - RETAIL - SOLD 
Field Actions: 0 Open

Vehicle Build 
Model: CK10753-2010 SILVERADO 1500 4WD EXTENDED CAB Order Number: NWMCRH 
Gross Vehicle Weight: 3,178 Build Date: 04/27/2010 
Build Plant: Z-

Option Codes 
*GMVIS is not the definitive source of GM Vehicle RPO information and is intended for service reference only. Should there be any questions about the vehicle's original build or RPO information please refer to the original vehicle invoice or window sticker.

1SB - PREFERRED EQUIPMENT GROUP PREFERRED EQUIPMENT GROUP 6SY - 
7SY - 84C - LIGHT TITANIUM 
84I - A31 - POWER WINDOWS 
A60 - A68 - 
ABV - AJ1 - DEEP TINTED REAR GLASS 
AJ7 - RESTRAINT SYSTEM - AIR BAG DRIVER & PASSENGER SIDE & FRONT AL0 - 
AM1 - AP8 - REMOTE KEYLESS ENTRY 
ASF - HEAD CURTAIN SIDE IMPACT AIRBAG AU3 - POWER DOOR LOCKS 
AXK - AZ3 - 40/20/40 SPLIT FRONT BENCH SEAT 
B30 - FLOOR CARPETING WITH FLOOR MATS B32 - FRONT AND REAR FLOOR MATS 
B33 - REAR FLOOR MATS B85 - BODY SIDE MOULDINGS 
C5W - GVWR: 3175 KG (7000 LB) C67 - AIR CONDITIONING 
DH6 - MIRRORS - VISOR, ILLUMINATED DK8 - 
DL8 - POWER OUTSIDE MIRRORS, HEATED E2C - 
E63 - FLEETSIDE BODY OPTION FE9 - FEDERAL CERTIFICATION EMISSION 
FWI - G80 - LOCKING REAR DIFFERENTIAL 
GGW - TAUPE GRAY METALLIC GU6 - REAR AXLE - 3.42 RATIO 
JF3 - JL4 - STABILITRAK - STABILITY CONTROL 
K34 - CRUISE CONTROL K47 - HIGH CAPACITY AIR CLEANER 
K5L - H.D. COOLING PACKAGE KC4 - COOLER - ENGINE OIL 
KG3 - KNP - TRANSMISSION FLUID COOLER 
LC9 - VORTEC 5.3L V8, ACT. FUEL MGMT MYC - 6-SPEED AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSION 
N15 - VARIABLE FUEL CONVERSION NP5 - LEATHER WRAPPED STEERING WHEEL 
NQH - AUTOTRAC 2-SPEED TRANSFER CASE (4HI AND 4LO) NT7 - FEDERAL EMISSION SYSTEM 
NZ4 - P03 - CHROMED WHEEL CENTRE CAPS 
PDF - TAILGATE EQUIPMENT PACKAGE PPA - 
PY9 - CHROME APPEARANCE WHEELS (4) QVL - P265/70R-17" ALL SEASON TIRES 
R6B - CHROME ACCESSORIES PKG DELETE R7K - 
R7W - MANDATORY VK3 R9Z - 
SAF - SPARE TIRE LOCK SLL - SOLD ORDERS 
T74 - U19 - KILO SPEEDOMETER 
UE1 - ONSTAR TURN-BY-TURN NAV AVAIL. UJ6 - 
UQ3 - US8 - CD/MP3 PLAYER, THEFTLOCK, RDS 
V22 - DELUXE FRONT APPEARANCE V76 - FRONT RECOVERY HOOKS (2) 
V8E - VB3 - CHROME REAR STEP BUMPER WITH RUB STRIP 
VG3 - VK3 - FRONT LICENSE PLATE BRACKET 
VR4 - WGHT DIST. PLATFORM TRLER HITCH VT7 - 
X88 - YD3 - 
YD5 - REAR SPRING BASE EQUIPMENT YD6 - REAR SPRING BASE EQUIPMENT 
YE9 - Z49 - CANADIAN BASE EQUIPMENT 
Z82 - H.D. TRAILERING EQUIPMENT Z85 - HANDLING/TRAILERING SUSPENSION 
ZRS - ZY1 - SOLID PAINT


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

go with the 17801236 its just like the factory remote start system and will work on your vehicle i am at a gm dealer in MD our accessorie website shows part 214.50 and totaL with install 322.50 the prices are not regulated all dealers have a list price and then an adjusted list price if your a contractor try and set up a wholesale account and see if you can get it at wholesale pricing also depends on the hourly labor rate we charge 1 hour too program system and we are 108.00 hr


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

SQUIRES..................You truck must have the RPO code AP-8.
That is the GM factory remote start prep. code so you can add one of
the GM remote start kits.

I don't see it on the list above but check the RPO list in your glove box
for it. If not then you gotta go for a aftermarket unit.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah i found from a fre people that the ap8 code is what is needed for the factory start option, and although it is not on the above list, it is in the glove box, and the truck does have the "long range remote entry"
Im just sour i guess as in my home town when i got my 07 the dealer did it for nothing i just paid cash before i picked it up for the start fobs and they had it set up before i drove off the lot, and here in the Quinte West area of Ontario the dealers hant to charge hours worth of labor and arbitrary amounts for the same part, two of the dealers are right across the street from one another, 1 is gmc the other chev
anyway thatks for all the info guys


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

Heres a good thread of other folks stories and dealer charges for a factory GM
remote start install:
http://www.gm-trucks.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=124720&hl=remote+start


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

I talked the dealer down on price and am getting it for $275, maybe less after today however, after 3 hours waiting gm still had not gotten back to them with what ever codes they are that are needed

thanks for everyones help


----------

